#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Wat betekent deze droom

## escobar

Je droomt dat je in Mekkah bent en daar bent met je broertjes zusjes, ouders en een neef...

----------


## gaypride

> _Geplaatst door escobar_ 
> *Je droomt dat je in Mekkah bent en daar bent met je broertjes zusjes, ouders en een neef...*


het lijkt me een hele mooie droom,
maar sorry dat ik het zeggen moet, volgens mij is het uitleggen van dromen net als toekomstvoorspellen en waarzeeggen en dat soort dingen niet goed.

Als het een fijne droom was waarin je je goed en gelukkig voelde dan is het een mooi gevoel, maar meer niet.

Denk ik.

salaam,
Gp

----------


## Mara

Het is vast iets waar jij erg mee bezig bent of erg graag wilt. Dromen zijn vaak niet zo dubbelzinnig als ze worden uitgelegd. Ik ben bang voor slangen en daar heb ik dus ook wel eens dromen over maar als ik dan in zon dromenboek kijk dan staat een slang synoniem voor het mannelijk geslachtsdeel.....  :watte?:   :wat?!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :duizelig:  
Klopt niet veel van dus!  :Cool:

----------


## lady_moi

ik heb eens gedroomd dat mn vader gestorven was het was zo een triestige droom ik wil dat nooit meer dromen  :frons:  wie kan me die droom verklaren

----------


## anisaaa

> _Geplaatst door Mara_ 
> *Het is vast iets waar jij erg mee bezig bent of erg graag wilt. Dromen zijn vaak niet zo dubbelzinnig als ze worden uitgelegd. Ik ben bang voor slangen en daar heb ik dus ook wel eens dromen over maar als ik dan in zon dromenboek kijk dan staat een slang synoniem voor het mannelijk geslachtsdeel.....     
> Klopt niet veel van dus! *


Ik moet je eerlijk zeggen dat ik schrok van jouw verhaal. Voorzover ik weet ik is het zeer maar dan ook zeer slecht als je droomt over slangen. De 'legende' zegt dat dat betekent dat je je gebed niet goed verricht of helemaal niet je weet dat de slang niet zo een betrouwbaar dier is. Dat dromenboek is dat door een moslim geschreven?

thalla

Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik het fout heb, ik hoop dat ik het fout heb...

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Mara_ 
> *Het is vast iets waar jij erg mee bezig bent of erg graag wilt. Dromen zijn vaak niet zo dubbelzinnig als ze worden uitgelegd. Ik ben bang voor slangen en daar heb ik dus ook wel eens dromen over maar als ik dan in zon dromenboek kijk dan staat een slang synoniem voor het mannelijk geslachtsdeel.....     
> Klopt niet veel van dus! *


Nou op dromenweb.nl staat het volgende:

Slangen Dromen over slangen is een voorbode van onheil in verschillende vormen en gradaties. Om ze ineengestrengeld door elkaar heen te zien kruipen wijst op tegenslagen met betrekking tot voorspoed en geluk. Wanneer u ze doodt, zult u elke gelegenheid aanwenden om uw eigen belangen veilig te stellen. U zult hierbij tegenstanders overwinnen. Wanneer u over slangen loopt zult u bevreesd zijn voor ziekte, en zelfzuchtige mensen zullen zich tot een metgezel wenden. Als een slang u bijt, zult u ten onder gaan aan onheil en zullen tegenstanders uw zaken nadelig benvloeden. Als een vrouw droomt dat zij gebeten wordt door een dode slang voorspelt het dat zij zal lijden onder kwaadwilligheid van een persoon die zich als vriend voordeed. Bij het dromen over een ongevaarlijke ringslang die u nadert en langs u heen kruipt en later, als u hem alweer vergeten bent, in een steeds groter wordende gedaante uitgroeit tot een reusachtige wurgslang - en u aan zijn aanval weet te ontkomen - wijst dit erop dat u door anderen zult worden genegeerd en dat alles van kwaad tot erger gaat. Ziekte, een gevoel van ongenoegen en onvriendelijkheid zullen u in toenemende mate ten deel vallen. Door denkbeeldige tegenslagen uit de geest te bannen zult u na verloop van tijd weer tot het normale terugkeren. Dromen dat een slang zich om u heen wikkelt en zijn tong naar u uitflitst is een teken dat u in een positie terecht zult komen waar u aan de willekeur van tegenstanders bent overgeleverd en te kampen krijgt met ziekte. Dromen dat u met slangen omgaat betekent dat u een doordachte strategie zult aanwenden om tegenslagen te voorkomen. Dromen dat haren in slangen veranderen voorspelt dat schijnbaar onbelangrijke voorvallen ernstige gevolgen zullen hebben. Als slangen een onnatuurlijke vorm aannemen zult u tegenslagen ervaren die te pareren zijn met onverschilligheid, kalmte en wilskracht. Het zien van of trappen op slangen tijdens het doorwaden van een rivier voorspelt problemen, terwijl u juist voorspoed had verwacht. Als in een droom slangen elkaar bijten voorspelt dit een ongeval van een kennis, die u onheus bejegent. Het zien van kleine slangen geeft aan dat u mensen gastvrij zult ontvangen. Deze mensen brengen u achter uw rug om grote schade toe. Het dromen over kinderen die met slangen spelen is een voorteken dat u in verlegenheid wordt gebracht omdat u geen onderscheid kunt maken tussen vrienden en tegenstanders. Als een vrouw droomt dat een kind een slang op haar hoofd plaatst en zij de slang hoort sissen, voorspelt dat de overdracht van iets wat zij goed vond, maar waarvan ze later ontdekt dat zij bij een intrige is gebruikt om een ander schade te berokkenen. Een droom over slangen die in het voetspoor van een kennis de koppen oprichten voorspelt dat u een samenzwering aan het licht zult brengen die uw kennis schade zou berokkenen. Te denken dat die kennis de slangen onder controle heeft wijst erop dat een hogere macht u gunstig gezind zal zijn bij het afwenden van onheil. Als een vrouw een slang hypnotiseert wijst dit erop dat uw rechten geschonden zullen worden, maar dat u door invloedrijke vrienden en de wet in bescherming genomen wordt.
--------------------------------------------
Volgens mij is het dus wel erg belangrijk in welke context je over slangen droomt. Het kan ook positief zijn.

Simon

----------


## jamina

bismillah irahman irahiem

salaam muhaleikom 

escobar en yahiya...ik heb thuis een boek over dromen. 
gaypride zei: volgens mij is het uitleggen van dromen net als toekomstvoorspellen en waarzeeggen en dat soort dingen niet goed.

daar ben ik dan wel mee eens, maar in het boek staan tekenen die uit de hadith & koran komen, ...en allah weet het het best.

nou zowieso hebben jullie beide prachtige dromen gehad, jazakum allah
escobar, ik heb vaak zoiets gedroomd maar in het boek staat om een vb te noemen: als je shahada zegt in een bepaalde maand, maar niet als die maand op dit moment niet van toepassing is

dus ik weet het niet zeker, maar ik zal kijken
maar aangezien ik op dit moment niet thuis zit, kan ik helaas niet zeggen wat erover in het boek staat. maar zodra ik thuis ben insa allah zal ik het proberen op te zoeken.

en yahia ayash, ik zou graag willen vragen wlke soerah jij in je droom hebt gereciteerd, want bij verschillende surahs staan verschillende uitleggen.

als jullie dromen positief zijn, moge ze dan insaallah uitkomen.

en Allah weet het het best!!!

----------


## Yousrah

> _Geplaatst door yehiyaayyash_ 
> *Het was soera al moeminoen .*





Salam aleykoem. Bismilahi arahmani a rahiem.


Moge Allah swt me vervloeken en straffen tot de dag des oordeels ALS IK LIEG,

jouw droom betekent HET LEZEN HIERVAN IS EEN TEKEN DAT HIJ ERVAN HOUDT OM LANGE GEBEDEN TE VERRICHTEN EN ZIJN ONDERWERPING AAN ALLAH GEDURENDE DE NACHTEN TE TONEN. MAAR ER IS ANGST DAT HIJ DOOR EEN ERNSTIGE ZIEKTE GETROFFEN ZAL WORDEN.

ik heb een boek thuis met als titel DE UITLEG VAN DROMEN, AUTEUR =IBN SIRIN UITGEVERIJ NOER.

DE UITLEG VAN JOUW GEDROOMDE SOERATH STAAT OP PAGINA 194.


SALAM ALEYKOEM


IK RAAD JULLIE AAN OM DIE BOEK TE KOPEN

----------


## Yousrah

> _Geplaatst door escobar_ 
> *Je droomt dat je in Mekkah bent en daar bent met je broertjes zusjes, ouders en een neef...*




DROOM OVER KAABA= de kaba personifieert de imaam of het kalifaat van de moslims. Daarom weerspiegelt elke uitmuntendheid of elke fouten van de Kaba de uitmuntendheid of de fouten van het imaam of het kalifaat.


DE KAABA ZIEN= het zien van de Kaba in de droom betekent, dat de dromer altijddurende waardigheid, uitmuntendheid en overwinnig zal verkrijgen.Want de Kaaba is een object voor de wensen van allen die hoop hebben..


De KAABA ACHTER JE RUG PLAATSEN= TEKEN DAT HIJ DE ISLAM VERWORPEN HEEFT.



bron DE UITLEG VAN DROMEN. auteur = IBN SIRIN UITGEVERIJ NOER

----------


## Victory

Wat betekend het als je de profeet(saws) ziet en hem een vraag mag stellen.........

----------


## Yousrah

> _Geplaatst door Victory_ 
> *Wat betekend het als je de profeet(saws) ziet en hem een vraag mag stellen.........*



moment, ik zal het nu opzoeken. 1 minuut aub. djazaku lahu gairan.

----------


## Yousrah

kan je aub specifieker zijn? hoe heb je de Rasoel gezien?kan je meer dingen zeggen dan ALLEEN VRAGEN STELLEN.

----------


## Victory

> _Geplaatst door Yousrah_ 
> *kan je aub specifieker zijn? hoe heb je de Rasoel gezien?kan je meer dingen zeggen dan ALLEEN VRAGEN STELLEN.*


heh, nou... neee.... was een droom van mijn broer... hij vertelde het mij een jaar terug.... ben et vergeten........ behalve dat ie een vraag mogt stellen ofzo...... weet et ook niet meer..... heh.....


Wat staat er in dat boek als je de dag des oordeels ziet??

dat heb ik wel zelf gezien......

werd wakker enzo(in mijn droom) op de dag des oordeels....... ........ ..... enorme rij mensen....... ....... ik keek achter me vanuit de rij..... toen zag ik mijn broer.... hij deed zo zijn hoofd schuin(je weet wel, net of je om de hoek van een muur wilt kijken)... en glimlachte naar me...... ....... ........... zag een een man vallen een zwart gat in de grond.... helemaal voorin de rij...... bij een soort van toren..... met allemaal tekst erop dat ik niet kon lezen...... bovenin de toren had je een soort van betonnen stoel als ik me niet vergis....... en er kwam enorme licht van dat stoel........... aan de rechter kant(als je ernaar keek), was er een deur(niet een deur met een hendel..... maar zeg maar een gat op deur formaat)...... daar kon ik wolken enzo zien..... (gewoon dachtlicht(alleen daarin)), de licht kwam er niet uit..... verder was het net of we op een andere planeet waren..... de grond was overall rood...... en vlak....... er waren mensen tot zover mijn ogen konden zien......... .... ik heb het maar kort gehouden........  :tong uitsteken: 

staat er hier iets over?  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## jamina

sorry dat ik laat ben, ik was het vergeten  :grote grijns: 

maar zuster yousra heeft het antwoord gegeven. ik heb namelijk hetzelfde boek als zij.

sorry

wasalaam muhaleikom warahmatolah

zuster in islam,
yamina  :petaf:

----------


## Amellady

Volgens datzelfde boek, de uitleg van dromen van ibn sirin, betekend dromen over dag des oordeels dat recht zal zegevieren op die plaats, en dat de onderdrukkers zware straffen van Allah krijgen.
Misschien grappig om eens te vragen of er Palstijnen zijn die wel eens over de Dag des Oordeels dromen of hebben gedroomt.....

De uitleg staat op pagina 57.

----------


## jamina

ahhhh heb ik gister nacht een hele uitleg gegeven over als je droot over de profeet (vzmh) en dan in verschillende situaties/omstadnigheden....is mijn bericht niet verzonden!!!  :Confused:   :frons: 


mouhiem 3ala koli haal..ik zal het er maar weer eens opschrijven als ik in sa allah thuis ben.

sorry victory

wasalaam muhaleikom warahmatolah  :zwaai:

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

In de Naam van Allah, De Erbarmer, De Meest Barmhartige.

Alle lof zij Allah, en vrede en zegeningen zij met de Boodschappers.

Een werkelijke droom is een deel van de profeetschap zoals dit overgeleverd is door de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem). Hij heeft het volgende gezegd: "Een werkelijke droom is een deel uit 46 delen van de profeetschap" (Boekharie 6472 en moesliem 4201) Werkelijke dromen zijn de uitgangspunten van de openbaring. (Boekharie 3 en Moesliem 231) 

Dromen worden verdeeld in drie categorien: 
De eerste categorie is afkomstig van Allah. 
De tweede van de begeerte. 
De derde zijn dromen van de shaytan. 
De profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) heeft gezegd:" Een droom bestaat uit drie categorien, een droom afkomstig van Allah, een droom met het doel triestheid" te zaaien die van de shaytan afkomstig is en een droom waarbij een persoon zichzelf spreekt in zijn waakperiode waarbij hij zijn bezigheden in zijn droom ziet" Boekharie 6499 en Moesliem 4200. 

Dromen die profeten krijgen behoren tot de openbaring van Allah, de shaytan heeft geen enkel invloed hierop. Dit is anoniem door alle geleerden van de Oemma geaccepteerd. Daarom heeft Ibrahim (Allah's vrede zij met hem) de droom die hij gekregen heeft willen vervullen, waarbij hij het gebod van Allah kreeg om Ismal (Allahs vrede zij met hem) (de zoon van Ibrahim) te slachten. 

Wat betreft dromen die normale mensen krijgen, deze dienen aan de openbaring beproefd te worden. Als het de openbaring niet tegenspreekt, dan kan een persoon zijn droom gebruiken. Dit is wel een zeer gevaarlijke aspect waar vele soefie, Mobtadia (mensen die innovaties invoeren in de islam) en anderen daarmee in dwaling zijn beland. 

Wie rustgevende dromen wil krijgen dient nooit te liegen, het eten van verboden levensmiddelen vermijden en zich houden aan de regels van Allah en Zijn profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem). Tevens alles wat Allah de verhevene en zijn boodschapper verafschuwt hebben vermijden. Tevens dient hij rein naar bed te gaan. Desbetreffende persoon moet slapen in de richting van de Al Alqibla (De richting waarnaar mensen bidden). Hij dient Allah te gedenken en lofprijzing en andere smeekbedes te uit te spreken totdat hij vanzelf in slaap valt. 

De werkelijke dromen zijn de dromen die in de diepe nacht komen, het tijdstip waarbij Allah de Verheven neerdaalt naar de eerste hemel (Hoe Allah dat doet kunnen we niet weten en er wordt ons niet gevraagd om het uit te zoeken. Een moslim kan deze neerdaling van Allah de Verheven de Almachtige niet verbeelden zoals een schepsel of voorwerp neerdaalt naar een lagere etage/plek) en waarbij de Barmhartigheid en vergiffenis van Allah dicht bijzijnd is aan de mensheid en waarbij de satans stilstaan. 

Het tegengestelde van deze rustgevende dromen zijn de nachtmerries die door de satans worden veroorzaakt. Zie Madaariedj assaaaliekien (1/50-52).m 

Al hafidhz ibn hadjar zei: Alle dromen worden verdeelt in twee categorien: 
Werkelijke dromen: deze zijn dromen die profeten en oprechten die na hun komen. Dit overkomt anderen behalve de genoemde groep mensen heel weinig (zoals de droom die de ongelovige koning gezien heeft in de tijd van Yoesoef (Allahs vrede zij met hem), waarbij Yoesoef (Allahs vrede zij met hem) de betekenis aan de koning uitlegde. De werkelijke dromen vinden plaats zowel in de slaap als in waaktijd. 
Een andere soort dromen, deze waarschuwen niet voor iets en wordt zelf in een paar delen verdeeld: 
Invloeden van de shaytan om desbetreffende persoon triestheid te bezorgen, zoals bij degene die in zijn droom gezien heeft, dat zijn hoofd eraf gehaald is en zulke narigheden. Of dat hij ziet dat hij in een diepe put gevallen is en geen enkele hulp kan vinden die hem kan redden...etc 
Men ziet dat de engelen hem gebieden om verboden zaken te verrichten, en andere zaken die de hersenen niet kunnen accepteren. 
Dat men in zijn dromen ziet wat hij wenste toen hij wakker was of iets wat hem bezig hield. Tevens het zien van iets dat meerdere malen gezien werd in de waaktijd, of wat men bezig houd dat plaats heeft gevonden in het verleden of een wens die men hoopt dat deze vervult kan worden in de toekomst. Fath Al barie (12/352-354). 
Overgeleverd door Aboe Sa'ied Al khodrie (Allah's welbehagen zij met hem) dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) zei:"Als n van jullie een droom ziet waarvan hij houd: dan is deze afkomstig van Allah, hij dient Allah te danken hiervoor, en kan andere daarover mededelen. En als hij het tegengestelde ziet wat hij haat, dan is dit afkomstig van de shaytan, hij dient toevlucht te zoeken bij Allah tegen deze slechte droom, en dient het niet door te vetrellen aan anderen, het zal hem dan niet schaden" Boekharie 6584 en moesliem 5862. 

Overgeleverd door Abou Qatadah dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) zei:"De goede (oprechte) droom is afkomstig van Allah, de slechte droom wordt veroorzaakt door de shaytan, wie iets ziet in zijn dromen wat verafschuwd is, dient drie keer aan zijn linker kant te blazen (Het blazen: is rustig wat lucht uit de mond laten zonder spuug) en de toevlucht bij Allah tegen de shaytan (A'oedhzoe biellahie miena ashaytanie arradjiem) te zoeken, deze droom zal hem dan niet schaden" Boekharie 6594 en moesliem 5862. 

Djabier (Allah's welbehagen zij met hem) heeft overgeleverd dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) zei:"Wie een droom ziet waarvan hij niet houd, dient drie keer te spugen aan zijn linker kant, en de toevlucht bij Allah tegen de shaytan te zoeken (A'odoe biellahie miena Ashaytanie aradjiem) drie keer, hij dient daarna aan zijn andere zijde te slapen" Moesliem 5864. 

Ibn Hadjar Al 'Asqalanie heeft gezegd: Een persoon dient de volgende te zeggen nadat hij een goede droom gezien heeft: 
Allah danken ervoor. 
Dat hij daarmee blij moet zijn 
Dat hij het aan mensen waar van hij houdt doorverteld 
De etiquette die over zijn geleverd in de soenna over de slechte dromen zijn: 
Dat hij de toevlucht van Allah tegen deze slechte droom behoort te zoeken. 
En tegen al het kwade van de shaytan 
Dat hij drie keer blaast of spuugt aan zijn linkerkant wanneer hij wakker wordt van een nachtmerrie. 
Dat hij deze slechte droom niet doorverteld. 
In een overlevering die in de verzameling van Boekharie terug te vinden is, verteld Abou Hoerayra (Allah's welbehagen zij met hem) dat men na het opstaan van een nachtmerrie moet gaan bidden. 
Het veranderen van de lig situatie waarbij men op een andere zijde moet gaan liggen. 
Dit waren de 6 etiquette bij slechte dromen en de 4 etiquette bij goede dromen en het bidden van twee rak'as en veranderen van lig situatie zoals het liggen op de rug nadat men op zijn rechterzijde lag. (Fath Al barie (12/370).) 

De imam al baghawie heeft gezegd: 

Weet dat het interpreteren van dromen verdeeld wordt in verschillende categorien. Het kan zijn dat deze dromen gebaseerd zijn op de Qor-aan of de soenna of gezegden en bekende gebeurtenissen die mensen kennen. En het kan zijn dat de interpretatie plaats vindt door wat men gezien heeft in zijn droom, en het kan zijn dat men interpreteert op het tegengestelde van wat men gezien heeft in zijn dromen of interpreteren naar de namen van mensen die gezien worden in zijn dromen..(sharh' assoena (12/220)). Hij noemde een paar voorbeerden o.a.: 


Interpretaties gebaseerd op de Qor-aan: Zoals de touw die verbeeld wordt met de weg. Dit gebaseerd op de volgende aya (En houdt jullie allen stevig vast aan het touw (de godsdienst en de weg) van Allah. Interpretaties gebaseerd op de soenna: Zoals de kraai die genterpreteerd wordt als een zware zondaar, omdat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) hem een zwaar zondaar noemde. 
Interpretaties gebaseerd op bekende gebeurtenissen/persoonlijke ervaringen..etc: zoals het graven van een hol die genterpreteerd wordt met list en misleiding. zoals men zegt: wie een hol graaft valt erin. Interpretaties van dromen die gebaseerd zijn op de namen van mensen die gezien zijn in de dromen: zoals een persoon die een man gezien heeft onder de naam Rasheed dit duidt wijsheid aan. 
Interpretaties van dromen op basis van tegenstellingen: Zoals vrees die genterpreteerd wordt met rust en veiligheid. Allah zegt in de Qor-aan: En dat Hij voor hen na hun vrees (door) veiligheid vervangt. 

salaam,

----------


## jamina

bismillah irahman irahiem

RASOELOELAH (SAWS) IN EEN DRROM ZIEN
rasoeloelah (saws) heeft gezged: "iedereen die mij in zijn droom heeft gezien, heeft mij ook in het echt gezien. want de duivel is niet in staat om mijn vorm aan te nemen"

RASOELOELAH (VZMH) IN EEN GOEDE BUI ZIEN
als iemand droomt dat de heilige profeet (vzmh) blij en vrolijk is, is zo'n droom in werkelijkheid een voorbode van goedheid en geluk. en als men hem in een slechte bui ziet, betekent het ellende en moeilijkheden in de wereld van die persoon.

ALS EEN TREURIG IEMAND RASOELOELAH (VZMH) ZIET
als iemand dir door droefheid getroffen, onderdrukt is en arm is, over rasoeleolah (vzmh) droomt, dan zullen zijn lijden en angsten spoedig tot een einde komen.

RASOELOELAH IN PRACHTIGE KLEDING
als men over rasoelolah (vzmh) in prachtige kleding droomt, betekent het dat de oemmah zowel materieel als spiritueel succes zal hebben.

RASOELOELAH (VZMH) ZIEN LOPEN
als men in een droom de helige profeet (vzmh) ziet lopen, is dit echt een aanwijzing van hem dat de oemmah zich met de jihaad zou moeten bezighouden (...als dit zo tot me door dringt, klopt het nog ook..)
het duidt erop dat de dromer de geloofszaken verwaarloost.

RASOELOELAH DIE EEN GHOETBAH GEEFT
als men droom dat rasoeloelah (saws) een ghoetbah geeft, duidt het erop dat de oemmah de wetten van de shariah zal gehoorzamen (... IN SA ALLAH YARAB...)

RASOELOELAH EET IETS
als men rasoeloelah (saws) iets ziet eten in zijn droom, betekent dit dat hij de oemmah aanspoort om zakaat op te brengen.

RASOELOELAH (SAWS) GEEFT EEN CADEAU
als men rasoeloelah (vzmh) ziet in een droom, terwijl hij hem en van zijn kledingstukken geeft om te dragen of zijn ring of een zwaard of een ander voorwerp, betekent het dat wat iemand ook vergaart, (bv land, kennis, fiqh, de mogelijkheid om voortdurend allah te aanbidden), hij het volledig zal krijgen.

DE PROFETEN (AS)
het dromen over de profeten van allah betekent hetzelfde als het dromen over de engelen van allah ta'alah en duidt op frisheid, overvloedige regen, daling van prijzen, etc. er is slechts en uitzondering: de dromer zal geen martelaarschap verkrijgen bij het dromen over de profeten (as), zoals bij het dromen over de engelen wel het geval is.

ik hoop dat misschien en van deze dingen in je droom, of de drom van je broer, voorkwam

....en ALLAH TA'ALAH WEET HET HET BEST!!

asalaam muhaleikom warahmatolahi wabarakatoe

zuster in islam,
yamina  :petaf:

----------


## naouara

> _Geplaatst door jamina_ 
> *bismillah irahman irahiem
> 
> salaam muhaleikom 
> 
> escobar en yahiya...ik heb thuis een boek over dromen. 
> gaypride zei: volgens mij is het uitleggen van dromen net als toekomstvoorspellen en waarzeeggen en dat soort dingen niet goed.
> 
> daar ben ik dan wel mee eens, maar in het boek staan tekenen die uit de hadith & koran komen, ...en allah weet het het best.
> ...


Assalamoe 3alaikoem wr wb,

Dat boek heb ik ook  :zwaai:  ............ik heb ook de arabische versie ervan - Tafsier al Ahlam, Mohammed Bin Sirin -.....maar omdat ik het arabisch niet goed beheers kan ik het boek niet lezen.....ik begrijp wel dingen hier en daar.............wel jammer..........want het originele boek is toch altijd wat beter..................ik leer nu Arabisch, alhamdoelilah......we hebben veel arabische boeken thuis, dus dat komt goed van pas....
ik heb dat boek een keer meegenomen naar school.............daar zei een meisje tegen me of het boek - het vertaalde boek dan he - wel zo betrouwbaar was, want zij had gehoort dat uitgeverij NOER veel foutjes maakt.........maar ik weet niet wat ze precies bedoelt..........zelf vind ik het wel een goed boek........maar heeft ook iemand anders gehoord over uitgeverij NOER?? 

Wassalamoe alaikoem wr wb,

zuster in islam  :zwaai:

----------


## naouara

> _Geplaatst door lady_moi_ 
> *ik heb eens gedroomd dat mn vader gestorven was het was zo een triestige droom ik wil dat nooit meer dromen  wie kan me die droom verklaren*


Assalamoe 3alaikoem wr wb,

Je moet de dood niet zien als een bedreiging, want zoals yehiyaayyash al zei is de dood juist de verlossing voor de moslim.............mijn broer is twee weken geleden overleden.........ik kan natuurlijk altijd door blijven huilen, maar deze dagen ben ik ergens achter gekomen........ik heb mijn broer niet verloren...............het is gewoon een tijdelijke afscheid...........Op de dag des Oordeels zien we elkaar weer insha Allah..........dat maakt mijn hart gerust als ik daar aan denk...........het is nu wel leeg hier thuis zonder hem, maar daar kan ik niks aan doen...........duaa is het enige wat ik voor hem kan doen........en gewoon doorgaan met het leven............mijn broer is verlost van deze wereld...............wij hielden van Hem, maar Allah hield meer van hem............hij is nu bij mijn andere broers en zussen.......Moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn en hen belonen met het Paradijs...........allahoema amien.............dus Lady Moi ....zie de dood niet als bedreiging........maar als tijdelijke afscheid.............je zult elkaar weer altijd zien...........


Wassalaamoe 3alaikoem wr wb,

zuster in islam  :zwaai:

----------


## Victory

> _Geplaatst door jamina_


assalamo alaikom warahmatollahi wabarakatahu


Djazak Allah khair zuster jamina.

 :zwaai: 


waslaam

----------


## escobar

Salamoe alaikom Mensen, 


bedankt voor jullie antwoorden!


 :zwaai:

----------

